

Ask HN: Question for freelancers - webbruce

I wanted to get your guys' feedback on an idea I'm currently coding up.  To keep it short, I'd like to visualize and simplify customer service and feedback more.  If you've ever seen http://smiley.37signals.com you'll understand what I'd like to mass produce for businesses.<p>http://d.pr/SYee
I'd like to create a page for freelancers that their clients can review quickly and they can display proudly on their site.  You can get a badge http://d.pr/6r2M to embed as well if you're above 90% positive feedback.  Written reviews will be short (less than 200 characters) and to the point.  You'll need a Linkedin account to rate a person or write a review to increase legitimacy.<p>http://d.pr/6r2M
In essence, showing off your design/code portfolio is great but many of us have very happy and satisfied customers we'd like to display as well and I think this would have a positive effect and securing more clientele.<p>Let me know your thoughts :) I'm about half done coding it up now.
======
SHOwnsYou
I freelance/consult in a pretty niche field. Keep in mind that I may not be
the target market for this idea, but my engagements are typically 3-6 months
long. If everyone I worked with in the last 12 months gave their feedback, I
_might_ have 5 reviews.

I think the 37signals thing works really well because they have volume
customers at lower prices, while the freelancers I know have few customers at
super high prices.

But there are also several kinds of freelancers. I don't know if you're trying
to target me or the companies that do 3 logo comps per day at $1000/project.

~~~
webbruce
Interesting feedback. I could also market it to smaller agencies that have
more clients too.

